
Is Aaron in love? - budu3
http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/cozyhome
======
byrneseyeview
According to Wikipedia, she's married (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quinn_Norton> ). So you're probably
exaggerating.

(See also:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Quinn_Norton&diff;=next&oldid;=124041323](http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Quinn_Norton&diff=next&oldid=124041323)
)

~~~
Tichy
So she is the woman with the magnet implants, really cool story.

~~~
byrneseyeview
She got rid of them, apparently. Which is too bad; they're a great idea.

------
natrius
You know what I hate? When someone deletes a blog post, Google Reader gets rid
of it too. Lame.

~~~
omouse
And there doesn't seem to be a Google cache of this either.

------
budu3
Sorry people. Looks like Aaron might have pulled it down.

~~~
budu3
Check out this version on scribd <http://www.scribd.com/doc/73086/Cozy-
Domesticity>

------
phony_identity
let's hope

------
dhouston
not found? mirror?

~~~
create_account
He went to Arrington's house for "burgers and beers"... well, that's how it
started.

